# Utiliser un disque dur externe pour booter sur mon Powerbook



## Kir Kanos (22 Mai 2008)

Salut tout le monde

J'aimerai savoir s'il est possible d'utiliser mon PB 12" avec comme disque dur "système" un disque externe relié en firewire

Est-ce qu'à la longue le portable chauffera plus (chose qu'il fait déjà pas mal en ce moment) ?
Est-ce que les performances de l'engin seront amoindries ?

Quand je suis chez moi j'aimerai pouvoir m'affranchir de mon disque dur interne 5400 tr/min vieillissant pour utiliser un disque dur externe LaCie plus rapide et surtout de plus grande capacité
Evidemment si c'est pour que le portable chauffe encore plus ça ne m'intéresse pas mais si c'est transparent ça m'arrangerait

Merci pour vos infos


----------



## pacis (22 Mai 2008)

il chauffera moins puisque le disque est à l'extérieur !!


----------



## Kir Kanos (22 Mai 2008)

bah justement je me posais la question parce que quand je branche un disque dur ou une clé sur le port usb, mon powerbook se met à ventiler très fort et quand je débranche ça va mieux

ça le fait un peu moins avec un disque firewire alimenté par un adaptateur secteur

j'aimerais bien des témoignages de gens qui utiliseraient leur portable avec un disque externe


----------



## jerG (23 Mai 2008)

Avant d'utiliser un iMac G5 comme machine principale, j'utilisais fréquemment mon iBook G4 12" avec un Minipartner 160 go branché en Firewire comme disque démarrage et je trouvais mon système plus performant en démarrant sur le disque externe (DD 160 Go, 7200 rpm) que sur le DD interne (40 Go, 5400 rpm ; déjà plus rapide que le 30 Go 4200 rpm d'origine). 

Donc à voir, notamment au niveau de la consommation de courant, mais en utilisation je trouvais ça plutôt confortable...


----------



## Kir Kanos (26 Mai 2008)

jerG : merci pour cette info. sinon niveau chauffe du portable tu as remarqué quelque chose ou non ?


----------



## jerG (26 Mai 2008)

Il chauffe peut-être un peu moins mais l'iBook G4 1 GHz ne chauffe pas de trop de toute façon. Je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est par contre pour le Powerbook qui est plus puissant...


----------

